# DTG Kiosk / Azon micro tex no ink coming out!



## ejdzbikej (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi,
So I bought this printer 2nd hand with an issue of no inks coming out as it prints.
I replaced a printhead ( take out from v good condition epson 2200 which was printing great beforehand) and put new printhead ribbon cable. 
The printer works great except of no ink is laid down whatsoever, doesn't print epson test page nor noozle patterns. I'm sure the capping stn works properly as waste ink goes to the tank after i perform head cleans, also the printhead is soiled with ink when I wipe it underneath.
Mainboard fuse is ok as well.
I have decided to change motherboard as I can't really see any other solution to that problem, and my question is will the standard epson motherboard work on dtg printer ? I've heard something about re-programming it by coping eprom memory from the old one, but not sure how to do it, could anyone explain me this matter a bit more pls?
Thank you,
Bart


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Só you checked the F15 fuse? 
Is that the one you are referring to? 
Std Epson mother board works, with the exception of the epromm. On some you can copy using the adjustment program. But usually no ink is F15 fuse

Sent from my SCH-I605 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## ejdzbikej (Mar 10, 2011)

I am not quite sure what is the F15 fuse, please have look at the pic attached.
Thanks ! 
Bart


----------



## ejdzbikej (Mar 10, 2011)

spiderx1, can you please tell me as well how it would affect my printer abilities if i changed mainboard to standard epson one without copying an eprom? would it still work ? 
thanks,
Bart


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

The printer won't function as a dtg printer without the correct eprom. It sounds like the fuse is blown on your board. I can repair it for you. PM when you're interested in getting your machine working correctly.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Let Pat do it. Not his first rodeo.


----------



## ejdzbikej (Mar 10, 2011)

Ok so I checked the fuse with a meter and i'm pretty confused. Checked it few times, on time the reader would show some values on its screen, the other time none. Or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

No. Remember what I said in my message?


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Just put it in the continuity setting with audio only.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I explained how to test it. Testing it with a meter doesn't always give a accurate test. It going through the motions and no ink coming out is the best test.


----------



## MiEmb (Jan 29, 2011)

I suggest following FatKatz's directions- Pat knows these printers very well. I had a similar issue and the fuse was the problem.


----------



## ejdzbikej (Mar 10, 2011)

Yep guys, that was the fuse. I'm up n running now 
Thank you so much for your help, especially to FatKat and Binki.


----------



## besp (Feb 26, 2013)

ejdzbikej said:


> Hi,
> So I bought this printer 2nd hand with an issue of no inks coming out as it prints.
> I replaced a printhead ( take out from v good condition epson 2200 which was printing great beforehand) and put new printhead ribbon cable.
> The printer works great except of no ink is laid down whatsoever, doesn't print epson test page nor noozle patterns. I'm sure the capping stn works properly as waste ink goes to the tank after i perform head cleans, also the printhead is soiled with ink when I wipe it underneath.
> ...


hello,
I have exactlly the same problem. No ink at all.
I checked fuse attached bellow with metter and it seems to be fine. Please help me with any solution.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

besp said:


> hello,
> I have exactlly the same problem. No ink at all.
> I checked fuse attached bellow with metter and it seems to be fine. Please help me with any solution.


See FatKatz reply above! Meter does not always telltruth


----------



## ejdzbikej (Mar 10, 2011)

besp said:


> hello,
> I have exactlly the same problem. No ink at all.
> I checked fuse attached bellow with metter and it seems to be fine. Please help me with any solution.




hi, clean out your priv folder as i can't answer you there


----------



## Zippy Doodah (Jul 10, 2011)

FatKat Printz said:


> No. Remember what I said in my message?


 what was the fix for this fuse?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I can repair the fuse for you. Is your printer experiencing these same issues?


----------



## mobiz444 (May 2, 2014)

I read all the forums I could on the eeprom and fuse F15. No one talks about where the F15 fuse is located on the main board. Can you tell me where the F15 fuse is located?

Thanks


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

In the pic that is shown with circle is not even close. First that's a power supply board second it's not that kind of fuse think of it more as a soldered transistor to the main mother board. Not a remove and replace item. Requires some skill to repair. I suggest you get FatKat to do it. It will be done correctly.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

mobiz444 said:


> I read all the forums I could on the eeprom and fuse F15. No one talks about where the F15 fuse is located on the main board. Can you tell me where the F15 fuse is located?
> 
> Thanks



Here are instructions on how to add an external fuse holder to the F15 fuse. This is for the T-Jet 2 printer which is basically the same printer as the Kiosk.

_


----------

